# Hechtangeln am steinsfjord



## patsche (31. März 2006)

Wer wr schon am steinsfjord in Norwegen zum Hechtangeln und hatt einige tipps und infos für mich ?;+ 
Habe vor ende Mai dort hin zu fahren.


----------



## Karpfenkiller (31. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln am steinsfjord*

Hi Patsche!!!

Ich war schon 2 mal am Steinsfjord!! Wäre besser, wenn du mal konkretisieren könntest, was du genau wissen willst!!! Werde gerne weiter helfen!!!


----------



## BigAllrounder (31. März 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln am steinsfjord*

Hallo, also zum Hechtangeln dort kann ich nicht viel sagen. Aber vieleicht kannst du mir helfen, ich bin neu in Baden-Würtemberg und will den Rhein beangeln,leider kenn ich niemanden der auch angelt und mir tipps geben kann wo gut auf Karpfen oder Waller angeln kann.


----------



## patsche (1. April 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln am steinsfjord*

Also ich wollte gerne Wissen ob mann dort wirklich noch so gut hechte fängt und welche Köder und Angelmethoden am besten sind. Auch was sich als gute stellen erwiesen hat?? Dann noch zu Norwegen selbst wie teuer ist die Verpflegung dort (Essen trinken und Benzin usw.), können die Leute dort Deutsch oder Englisch kann leider kein bisschen Norwegisch ?


----------



## havkat (1. April 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln am steinsfjord*

Moin patsche!

Kleiner Tip:

Die Suchfunktion des Anglerboards. 

Steinsfjord


----------



## Hamsterson (2. April 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln am steinsfjord*

@Karpfenkiller
Habe gehört, dass Angeln am Steinsfjorden kostenlos sei. Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## Karpfenkiller (2. April 2006)

*AW: Hechtangeln am steinsfjord*

@ Hamsterson!!
Das Angeln im Steins/Tyrifjord ist kostenlos. Für weitere Infos vieleleicht einfach mal ne PN schicken!!

Schönes Wochenende noch!!!


----------

